# Rabbit is pooping everywhere! Please help!



## bebepinkdoll (May 8, 2010)

I have a 4 year old male rabbit. I love him to death!A year ago I moved out with my friend and always kept the top part of his cage off so he could jump out and run around the house. He absolutely loved it. Loves running everywhere. The best part about it was he never ever pooped on the floor just in his cage, maybe one or two would slip. So I thought he understood dont poop out of the cage. Now I live with my boyfriend and did the same thing so he can run freely and its been a nightmare LOL he poops everywhere! And im talking 50 plus! Just everywhere! I dont understand how before he never did and now he just poop when he wants to. I try to say NO and he knows something is wrong when my voice raises.

I have no idea what to do! I dont want to keep him in his cage but I cant let him out if he just poops everywhere. Is there some way I could teach him? He knew before?

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2010)

How long ago was the move? It can take a few months to adjust. 

He could also be putting down some boundary markers for any other pets or even your bf. 

They do get over it! Just keep washing up with vinegar. 

PS: No point in yelling at him, just pick up the poops and put them in his box. Also a good idea to put down an extra box or two in the areas he's particularly fond of and deposit poops in there. 



sas :goodluck:


----------



## bebepinkdoll (May 8, 2010)

Ty for the reply. The move was about a month ago. Thats a good idea but he doesnt poop in any particular spot, he will poo everywhere he goes which is the whole house lol. I guess I will just wait to see if he stops. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Imarni (May 10, 2010)

Mine undesexed male used to poo everywhere I think maybe it's a sign of claiming their territory? Anyway I got him desexed, he still poos in spots but no where near as much.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2010)

*Imarni wrote: *


> Mine undesexed male used to poo everywhere I think maybe it's a sign of claiming their territory? Anyway I got him desexed, he still poos in spots but no where near as much.




Yep, territory marking for sure! Now that he's desexed, here's what you do:

Firstly you have to clean areas w/ vinegar that he pood, this will help, this is also used to aid in cage accidents.

Add a litter box to his "outer" area and have his same one in his cage. Always put his old poos in the clean box, I still have to do that...

Same w/ after neuter. Any pee accidents, wipe up and put in the box.

Best of luck!!


----------



## bebepinkdoll (May 10, 2010)

I didnt even think about that! He is not desexed. Is 4 years too old to do it now? How much aprox does this surgery cost?

And thank you for the tip I shall start cleaning those areas with vinegar maybe he will take the hit lol but I doubt it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2010)

*bebepinkdoll wrote: *


> I didnt even think about that! He is not desexed. Is 4 years too old to do it now? How much aprox does this surgery cost?


For males it's very inexpensive, usually around $100ish, depending on your area. He's four and you haven't had him fixed? No problems, until recently? It will help for sure, maybe he's just now showing signs or it's a mix of moving as well. New place, new people, etc.


----------

